# Crushes/Romance



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

This topic is making me blush, how about ya'll? have a current crush or somebody you wanna get with? if you already are with the person you wanna be with, LUCKY!! we all wanna be you. There's one for me, and he's the nicest, smartest, and coolest boy ever (I think). He sat by me since the beginning of the school year. The only problem is like everyone else he must think I'm too quiet to chat with, so though it took me awhile, I surprised him. Now he talks with me every once and awhile :kiss but I want so bad to be his girl. He's not like other boys i've known (most were mean and crude).


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I had crushes on so many guys when I was 16. I didn't find out until later that some of them had crushes on me too. I was too afraid to find out for sure and I didn't really know how to find out.

I have crushes on two guys right now and I've been in a relationship for eight years! I'm a horrible person. :um 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't know anyone, so I don't have a crush. I have a mild infatuation with someone that doesn't even know I exist, but I wouldn't call it a crush -just a curiosity. I highly doubt that anyone likes me, either.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Iam always getting crushes on girls, but the feeling is never reciprocated (sp?)...........


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

lonesomeboy said:


> Iam always getting crushes on girls, but the feeling is never reciprocated (sp?)...........


I have the opposite problem. I always get crushes on guys, and it's not returned.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've not had a crush on anyone for a long time, but the last time I did it only ended in disappointment from my own stupidity.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm currently crush-free.

But I do remember high school crushes. Aww


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

I think crushes are worse than depression. I've had crushes in the past but as i didn't know how to talk to people nothing happend. 

I don't get crushes anymore, i don't see the point of having one....


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Njodis said:


> I've not had a crush on anyone for a long time, but the last time I did it only ended in disappointment from my own stupidity.


 :ditto
It was for some guy in middle school. Turned out he did like me but went for another girl since (I'm assuming) 1) she was prettier and/or 2) got tired of me dogging him in the hallways.

These days I don't know how to describe it but I don't believe I feel "crushes" anymore. Well...maybe a little.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a crush at the moment, and I feel sort of obsessed with him =S
But it's on someone who is totally unattainable (don't even go there situation). I have a real problem with blushing, so I try a bit to avoid him, but I don't want him to think I'm a horrible person. So difficult. 
My crushes never get anywhere because I'm too afraid to talk to them. My life would probably be better without them lol.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I haven't had a crush for so long now..Think the last one was in high school..


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> lonesomeboy said:
> 
> 
> > Iam always getting crushes on girls, but the feeling is never reciprocated (sp?)...........
> ...


It's happened to me so much that I've come to the conclusion that "unreciprocated" should appear in the dictionary as part of the definition of "crush."

I had a crush on an adorable first-year attorney at the law firm for which my aunt works. I haven't seen him in, like, two years, but damn, was he ever delicious. His name's Christian and he's 29, now, I think. At that time, I was only 18, and he was still getting his career in order and didn't really respond to any advances made by any of the girls at the firm (my aunt gave me reports -- there was one paralegal who really liked him, but he didn't give her the time of day), but I'd made it pretty obvious that I liked him (I think)... Especially moreso than I usually do, with anyone. I'd painted a snowman ornament and gave it to him when he was sick (well, I was too shy, so I just left him a note with it, on his desk -- I'm pathetic, I know), one day...

He still makes me smile. I'd had plans to see him, a few months ago, but got a job on the Fridays I had off from school, so could no longer go into the city. I always have the excuse that I'm "meeting my aunt for lunch." 

I doubt he would ever pursue anything with me, even if I wasn't a hideous, horrible human being, because of the fact that he works with my aunt. She's a scary woman. Very nosy.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: Crushes/Romance*



Hypatia said:


> I have crushes on two guys right now and I've been in a relationship for eight years! I'm a horrible person. :um


Crushes are the spice of life. Everyone gets a little crush, now and then; I don't care who you're with. When I was practically engaged to my last boyfriend, in Utah, I had a crush on one of the physical therapists in the office in which I worked. It just made me appear really snobby -- oftentimes, when I have a crush, I'll try to appear as un-interested as possible, to throw them off. :um I won't even look at or talk to them. Makes me look like a *****. Meh.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: re: Crushes/Romance*



itsmemaggi said:


> oftentimes, when I have a crush, I'll try to appear as un-interested as possible, to throw them off. :um I won't even look at or talk to them. Makes me look like a *****. Meh.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


That's what I do. :lol I've had very few crushes. All were short lived tho when I realize they did not return the feelings. :sigh


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't get them. From the indications of this thread it appears to be a good thing. I guess that's something I can be thankful for.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a crush on someone right now, but i doubt the feeling is mutual...heh story of my life :sigh


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

not only are my crushes never reciprocated, but often times I often hear back negative comments about me from them.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a crush on a friend, yet dont want anything to do with him.. strange.. thats just me.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I've a big crush on a girl whom I work with and I think she like me as well - but that's the problem! I'm just too scared to do anything about it. I'm so shy and lacking in confidence that I blush every time I try to speak to her. I find I get (ever so slightly) envious when I see the other blokes talking to her so freely and with such ease. I just absolutely hate myself sometimes. 

Yet another opportunity going down the plug-hole.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I had a crush on a guy since the moment I saw him in my grade 10 Biology class. After a year and a half I realized I was in love with him. Now we've been going out for 13 months. Nothing like this has ever happened to me before. I always thought that my crushes would never be reciprocated. He's the world to me, he's everything I could have ever wanted. Even though the two years it took us to get together were extrememly hard at times, I think it's made us appareciate out relationship so much more.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Crushes/Romance*



Hypatia said:


> I have crushes on two guys right now and I've been in a relationship for eight years! I'm a horrible person. :um


I've had a crush on someone for over two years and I've been in a relationship with someone else for the last ten months. I feel horrible because I have tried, but I can't shake the crush. :sigh


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

I love having crushes because the high I get from it. I love the flirting, intense looks, trying to look at him and looking away when he does look, other people telling me that they think he likes me, the wonderful butterflies-in-the-stomach giddiness, imagining scenarios of what could be. I haven't had a crush in awhile so I miss that high. At this point in my life, I really don't want the crushes to move into reality and become a boyfriend so I don't have any problems crushing on people. I haven't had any really traumatic experiences with past boyfriends. I just don't want to deal with relationship drama and would rather have a flirt/crush buddy. It makes life more interesting and fun.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish someone would have a crush on me. :stu


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Njodis said:


> I wish someone would have a crush on me. :stu


Maybe someone does and you just don't know about it, like how most crushes go.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought a girl looked nice, so I tried to talk to her and just got rejected. If every girl I like won't reciprocate my feelings I don't see the point of even trying.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: Crushes/Romance*



RacerX said:


> I thought a girl looked nice, so I tried to talk to her and just got rejected. If every girl I like won't reciprocate my feelings I don't see the point of even trying.


You expect every girl you talk to be interested in you? Even the most confident guys (aka: ladies man, players) know they can't get every girl.


----------



## Christian (Oct 5, 2006)

I love crushes but there's no doubt they're painful. The worst part is either
-not doing anything about it, and you lose your chance, or 
-having him/her fall out of your life without a trace.

There have been many times where the crush is so intense that by actually taking an interest in others, I've felt like I was cheating on my crush, someone I've barely ever talked to.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

.............................


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

stellar said:


> Njodis said:
> 
> 
> > I wish someone would have a crush on me. :stu
> ...


Nah, trust me. I'm awkward enough that I highly doubt anyone has ever had a crush on me. :lol


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

This guy with orange hair and glasses at the gym. I've only seen him twice. His face gets really red and he's all sweaty. I don't judge him upon this. He more or less intrigues me because of this.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't even know anyone to have a crush on. I'm pretty much restricted to TV actors and musicians. For a long time I had a crush on a guy I work with, but now he's on a different shift and I hardly ever see him. I have this paranoid idea that he asked to be moved to a different shift because having me flirt with him all the time made him uncomfortable.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Njodis said:


> stellar said:
> 
> 
> > Njodis said:
> ...


Hey now, I always thought the same about myself and now (in the relationship area at least) I'm happy as I could be. I could even go so far as to say that I bet everyone has had someone have a crush on them without knowing it.


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

No crushes at the moment, but I watch daily as my best friend's crush on a very weird guy progresses. He has already stated that she doesn't interest him in the sligtest, but she is for some reason even more hopeful now :stu It is kind of annoying to see her daydreaming about him all day long, as I had feelings for her myself :sigh


----------

